# Norton 360 wont open, but is running?



## Koatler (Apr 9, 2008)

When I try to open Norton 360, my cursor shows that its loading, as if it was about to appear on the screen, but then nothing happens. It is not on my taskbar running on the side. However, when I go to the control panel and to security, it says my firewall in ON and is being managed by Norton 360. I cant change any of the allowed or blocked programs anymore. is there anything I can do?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Koatler said:


> When I try to open Norton 360, my cursor shows that its loading, as if it was about to appear on the screen, but then nothing happens. It is not on my taskbar running on the side. However, when I go to the control panel and to security, it says my firewall in ON and is being managed by Norton 360. I cant change any of the allowed or blocked programs anymore. is there anything I can do?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Koatler,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding to your post. The symptoms you are describing can point to a problem with your installation of Norton 360, a software conflict or an infection.

First, make sure there are no other antivirus or internet security applications installed and running, as they can cause conflicts with Norton 360. 

The next step would be to manually run LiveUpdate to make sure that you have the latest program and definition updates applied. 

Click Start->Run and type in "luall.exe" (without the quotes) and then click "OK." This should launch the interactive mode of LiveUpdate. Follow the prompts to run LiveUpdate. When it is completed, you may be prompted to restart. If you are not prompted, restart your computer anyway. Next, repeat the steps to manually run LiveUpdate again.

Now launch Norton 360 via the Start menu. If you can launch Norton 360, check the "Settings" category and enable to options you would like for Task bar notification. 

Lastly, restart your computer in Windows Safe Mode, launch Norton 360 and run a Comprehensive Scan to fully scan your computer.

Please let me know if this resolves the problem with Norton 360.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## Irviding (Aug 15, 2008)

I am getting this error,

I did exactly what you said, and it is not opening.

I am trying to disable my norton firewall.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Irviding said:


> I am getting this error,
> 
> I did exactly what you said, and it is not opening.
> 
> I am trying to disable my norton firewall.


Hi Irviding,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

I see that you have Windows XP SP3 installed. There is the possibility that some aspects of Windows XP SP 3 are conflicting with Norton 360. Please carefully read the following document, especially the third part, to make sure that Norton 360 is installed correctly with Windows XP SP3.

Norton 360 and Windows XP SP3 Instructions

Thank you,
Mike


----------

